# PSU for a Dell XPS 430



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, I'm going to upgrade my video card and PSU in this computer. The computer's case is of the BTX design. I have done a bit of research and have come of with mixed results, but as far as I can tell, an ATX 2.2 PSU can fit in my case and work fine. 

I was thinking either the Corsair 750W atx2.2 (since you guys have such high praise for the brand) or a different brand that mentions its ATX and BTX compatible (just for comfort).

Will an ATX 2.2 PSU such as the aboved mentioned PSU work in my XPS 430 BTX case? A newegg link of a recommended compatible PSU would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The ATX 2.2 with an 8 pin CPU power plug will work fine in the XPS430 the mounting and connectors are standard ATX, so yes the 750TX will work fine.


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> The ATX 2.2 with an 8 pin CPU power plug will work fine in the XPS430 the mounting and connectors are standard ATX, so yes the 750TX will work fine.


Ok, so the fact that it is a BTX case doesn't matter because the ATX 2.2 and BTX both use an 8 pin CPU power plug? Then the rest of the XPS430 would mount up an ATX 2.2 PSU fine?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes all BTX does is change the size of the motherboard and placement of the cpu. plus it mounts on the opposite side of the case but the power supply is the same on these, The earlier XPS Gen 1,2,3,4,5, and XPS 600 had non standard power supplies either by wiring Gen 1,2 and size and placement on the rest.


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Yes all BTX does is change the size of the motherboard and placement of the cpu. plus it mounts on the opposite side of the case but the power supply is the same on these, The earlier XPS Gen 1,2,3,4,5, and XPS 600 had non standard power supplies either by wiring Gen 1,2 and size and placement on the rest.


Cool, thanks. And I'm going to get a corsair too. I know how much you guys like them.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good supply at a decent price 5 year warranty what's not to like


----------



## dwalk1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Good supply at a decent price 5 year warranty what's not to like


Well I don't know. I always prefered Devourers to Corsairs myself.


----------

